# Solution for walking Gaff



## Aaron Clarke (Apr 15, 2018)

So the fly rail Gaff would disappear just minutes after I stocked it. I think I found the solution.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 15, 2018)

You're not the first, and won't be the last. I, too, have been known to chain and padlock rolls of gaff tape to various permanent locations.

We'll leave the discussion of why one needs that much gaff tape on the lockrail for another time.


----------



## Aaron Clarke (Apr 15, 2018)

derekleffew said:


> We'll leave the discussion of why one needs that much gaff tape on the lockrail for another time.



Let's just say all volunteers and everyone has their own "system". For now proper spiking is something very low on my list to try and teach them. This hopefully moves up beyond duck tape for good. ‍


----------



## TimMc (Apr 15, 2018)

Aaron Clarke said:


> Let's just say all volunteers and everyone has their own "system". For now proper spiking is something very low on my list to try and teach them. This hopefully moves up beyond *duck tape* for good. ‍




We tried that in high school but never could get the ducks through the rope locks. Probably why they put me in audio...


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 15, 2018)

It keeps honest people honest. I’ve posted this picture to some FB groups and the response was “I’d leave an empty core out of spite”.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 16, 2018)

But I like to go for a walk once in a while.


----------



## epimetheus (Apr 17, 2018)

gafftaper said:


> But I like to go for a walk once in a while.



This was my first thought upon reading the thread title as well...

Does he need a stint in obedience school, or a shock collar?


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 17, 2018)

epimetheus said:


> Does he need a stint in obedience school, or a shock collar?


Are you asking me or my wife?


----------



## TimMc (Apr 18, 2018)

I thought it was a TV show about zombie adhesives....


----------

